# Computer stuck on Windows Loading Screen



## cricky (Jan 9, 2010)

hello

this morning i turned on my desktop to find that it is stuck on the Windows Loading Screen and will not go any further

Im runing Windows Vista 32bit Home Premium
3GB Ram
AMD Phenom 8450 Triple-Core Processor 2.10GHz

My computer is 
Packard Bell iMedia 2326 AIO 

i can get into Safe Mode i just carnt get into Normal Vista

i have no idea what it could be 

Please Help 
Thanks In advance :1angel:


----------



## ryanjp89 (Aug 11, 2010)

Have you tried running the start up repair?


----------



## cricky (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes i have it, at the end it says Start up repair can not fix this problem Automatically. please send the information to Microsoft


----------



## sangalaki (May 15, 2009)

Have you tried boot into safe mode and do system restore from there or use recovery disk or windows install cd to repair startup. Good luck!


----------



## ryanjp89 (Aug 11, 2010)

Look into the repair start up log and see what it can't fix. it'll tell you and paste it here.


----------



## cricky (Jan 9, 2010)

ryanjp89 said:


> Look into the repair start up log and see what it can't fix. it'll tell you and paste it here.


ill have a Look in a minute

ive tried to do a system restore in Safe Mode it says it must restart to continue so it restarts and gets stuck on the loading screen again


----------



## cricky (Jan 9, 2010)

how do i get the Information from the Log to here?


----------



## ryanjp89 (Aug 11, 2010)

You'll have to look through it and find the one where it says it cannot repair. the log shouldn't be very long.


----------



## cricky (Jan 9, 2010)

ok so everything says Completed Successfully

then it says Root Cause Found:
Unspecified Change to system configuration might have cause this problem
Repair Action: System Restore
Result: Fail. Error Code= 0xffff
Time taken = 33212ms

Repair Action: System files Integrity check and repair
Result: Failed. Error Code = 0x490
Time Take: 490031ms


EDIT: also im wondering if doing a System Reset and Resetting the Computer to the state was First Purchased could work?


----------



## ryanjp89 (Aug 11, 2010)

Have you tried selecting the "boot from last known good configuration" in boot options? A factory restore would definitely fix it, but you'll end up losing all your data on your computer. If you so decide to factory restore, make sure to backup any files you want to keep first.


----------



## cricky (Jan 9, 2010)

ok ive tried Boot from last known Good Configuration but ill try it 1 more time  then if that doesnt work ill have to go with the Reset  cheers for the help anyways,


----------



## cricky (Jan 9, 2010)

So i tried the Last known Configurnation abot 3 timestoday and the one i just did then worked and now my computer has started up fine  yay chees for your help


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Glad you got that sorted. it might be a good idea to run a chkdsk while its still working. it should repair any problems that you might run into later on


----------



## GR7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Dear Friends,

How can you go into safe mode? 
Thanks.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

*F8* after the bios splash screen (Before the Windows Boot screen)...press it a few times until you get the SAFE MODE menu


----------



## GR7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## KyuTLee (Sep 30, 2010)

My computer will not even go into safe mode. I can get there but everything I do goes to the same screen which states; Launch Repair or Open Windows normally and not matter which I click it takes me right back to the same screen!!!!! Tried F8 and the supposed Control F11 to no avail. Cant get it to do a factory restore anywhere. Can go and run diagnosics on F12 for the Partition. I was given a Dell XPS Desktop One or One something and no disk. Ugh. This thing doesnt even have a tower. It is all built into the screen.


----------

